# how to change hardware id of a computer



## bkpeerless (Mar 25, 2006)

certain software show hardware id of a computer . how to change it


----------



## yashved (Mar 25, 2006)

I don't think changing hardware id is legal... You may want to confirm that it is legal before trying to do so....

Cheers...


----------



## ilugd (Mar 26, 2006)

microsoft winxp generates the hardware id you refer to, i think. It uses a lot of details about your system configuration and it is so designed that it is a unique number, that means that no two systems in the world can have the same one. Though i am not too knowledgeable about it. It must be in the registry somewhere. There is a registry guru on the forum, (vishal) maybe he will have a look.


----------



## ilugd (Mar 26, 2006)

Just a short note, i got this article thro google. It is quite long, so i am just posting a link
*www.oreilly.com/catalog/winxpnut/chapter/ch04.html

<edit-append>
Also check out this link for an idea for a workaround. Use your own judgement
*www.pcbuyerbeware.co.uk/ProductActivation.htm


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Mar 26, 2006)

u can change wit TweakXP Pro v4.0.6


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 26, 2006)

*www.nthelp.com/NT6/change_mac_w2k.htm

now hardware besically means the NIC adapter ID... which can be change... just follow guide avobe....


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Mar 26, 2006)

NO man..

he want change the Whole SysteM hard Ware Info..


----------



## casanova (Mar 26, 2006)

if u install some additional h/w or remove some h/w it changes automatically. Also, every time u reinstall ur OS, a new h/w id is generated.


----------

